# many dead fish



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

A guy from work took some pictures in back of his house this pass weekend off the grand river, i find this totally amazing seeing some many fish dead.

any ideas why ?


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Did you call the DNR?????


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

If those are real, unstaged Michigan Photos they should be reported to the DNR...


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

earl said:


> If those are real, unstaged Michigan Photos they should be reported to the DNR...


  and let us know whats up


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

Probably dinks people threw on the ice


----------



## Segerfan83 (Jan 23, 2008)

Fish kill? There are some really good sized gills in there. I wonder if any are edible at this point?


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

KPOD said:


> Probably dinks people threw on the ice


DInks???????
I see keepers.:evilsmile


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Definitely call the DNR but, I wouldnt be surprised if it's winter kill. With as much snow as we had. In a couple weeks I'm going to head over to a spot on Dead Stream Swamp to see how bad the winter kill was there. I suspect it's going to be pretty bad this year. :tdo12:
Best to call the DNR though, I could be wrong.


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'd be curious to know what happened there too! How literally did you mean "off the Grand River"? Could it be possible the fish were trapped in a pool filled by floodwater & they just ran out of oxygen?


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Was it on the river or a enclosed pond? I have seen fish die offs due to heavy snow on smaller ponds. The oxygen gets depleted and the fish die. They generally congregate where the last oxygen is just like the picture.


----------



## KPOD (Nov 17, 2009)

wintrrun said:


> DInks???????
> I see keepers.:evilsmile



In that case, dibs on the pike!


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats going to stink


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

:lol:


Big Jon St.Croix said:


> Thats going to stink


:lol:

Yep that first 60-70 degree april day, you wouldnt want to be there haha!


----------



## Illgodownintheswamp (Dec 8, 2008)

sprk692 said:


> THOSE FISH ARE SHAD. We had the same problem up here on Saginaw Bay. They say it is a natural cycle.


 Looks like bluegill and pike to me boss.....


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

sprk692 said:


> THOSE FISH ARE SHAD. We had the same problem up here on Saginaw Bay. They say it is a natural cycle.


ya know when i look at those pictures through an empty Jack Daniels bottle they do look like shad:yikes:


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

Illgodownintheswamp said:


> Looks like bluegill and pike to me boss.....


Oops my bad!!! Now that I looked closer they look too big to be Shad..... Thanks for calling me out......:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kanal Killer (Jan 31, 2010)

Illgodownintheswamp said:


> Looks like bluegill and pike to me boss.....


Look's like blugill and pike to me too.Probly winter kill darn shame some real nice one's:sad:


----------



## GaryFisherman (Jan 9, 2009)

looks like good eatin to me...yeehaw!!!


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Anish said:


> Definitely call the DNR but, I wouldnt be surprised if it's winter kill. With as much snow as we had. In a couple weeks I'm going to head over to a spot on Dead Stream Swamp to see how bad the winter kill was there. I suspect it's going to be pretty bad this year. :tdo12:
> Best to call the DNR though, I could be wrong.


 It actually wasnt that bad out there this year. I suspect that both deer that live there survived.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

swampbuck said:


> It actually wasnt that bad out there this year. I suspect that both deer that live there survived.


That made my day,swampbuck. Funny stuff!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

I have noticed tons of dead fish in my freezer.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Flag Up said:


> I have noticed tons of dead fish in my freezer.


 Watch out for the DNR. You can only have a quarter ton on hand.
:tdo12::lol:


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

fathom this said:


> Watch out for the DNR. You can only have a quarter ton on hand.
> :tdo12::lol:


Well I'm certainly safe! :lol:


----------



## Threefish (Jan 20, 2009)

Its hard to believe it would happen on a river . I can see it on a pond or small lake but not on a river unless it was some kind of chemical spill.


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Good piont ThreeFish, unless it is a pond off of Grand River??


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Threefish said:


> Its hard to believe it would happen on a river . I can see it on a pond or small lake but not on a river unless it was some kind of chemical spill.


That was the one thing that made me waver on the winter kill idea, but like another poster wrote about there being a pond off of the Grand. I don't know, I'd still call the DNR.


----------



## bigbuck down (Jan 16, 2011)

This was a news cast I found on line. I know they are refering to the shad family here but I heard on the news earlier that the quick freeze on the water this year coupled with low vegitation is what causes this to happen. It comes down to low oxigen levels people who treat the ponds for weeds will probably be in the same boat if they dont have a good sring system in place. 


Gizzard shad are pretty sensitive, Lake Michigan Program biologist Dan Makauskas said. On the toughness scale, the herrings are pretty soft.

Gizzard shad, members of the herring family, are more sensitive to drops in oxygen levels than most fish. And thick ice came early to Chicago harbors in December.

The massive die-off was first documented Thursday by Carl Vizzone, a North Side fisherman who sits on the board of Perch America. What caught his eye was Canada geese and mallards eating dying shad at open water by DuSable and Diversey harbors. This is not normal, he said.

Hes right, agreed naturalist Joel Greenberg, author of A Natural History of the Chicago Region. Canada geese and mallards normally dont eat fish, but, Greenberg said, They are opportunistic.

Other species of fish do not appear to be involved in the die-off.

Makauskas, who speculated that the young shad may not have built up enough reserves to survive the early onslaught of extreme cold, agreed the die-off is abnormal.


----------



## Manthus (Jul 5, 2010)

Segerfan83 said:


> Fish kill? There are some really good sized gills in there. I wonder if any are edible at this point?


We should send you there to do an edibility test & you can get back with us if there's any left


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

I would like a response to if this was directly off the river?


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Did the DNR come out and look and do testing?


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anish said:


> Well I'm certainly safe! :lol:



Me to neither!

Fred


----------



## Ice Scratcher (Jan 29, 2011)

Fabner1, 

Just read your quote on your sig, nice!

Did you see this?
http://prairiehome.publicradio.org/features/special/bemidji-fishing-weekend/#panel-34

That is me standing next to Mr. Keillor!

Sorry for the slight hyjack....


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry for not getting back to this thread.

the guy for some reason didn't want to get involved with the dnr on this so he never called, i believe he said its a swampy area that comes off the grand river by Grand haven area


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

ready2fish said:


> sorry for not getting back to this thread.
> 
> *the guy for some reason didn't want to get involved with the dnr* on this so he never called, i believe he said its a swampy area that comes off the grand river by Grand haven area


Wow, do me a favor and tell the guy that he sounds like a piece of crap.
Dosent mean that you cant call the DNR right? Massive fish kill and no dnr is called


----------



## deer ducker (Oct 7, 2008)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deer ducker (Oct 7, 2008)

The ***** will be eatin good! Hahaha thats crazy and unfortunate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

ready2fish said:


> he said its a swampy area that comes off the grand river by Grand haven area


So I guess that confirms several of the posts suspecting winter kill. Swampy area, shallow water*, dying vegetation*, no oxygen*.

Bummer. 

(*potentially)


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

I would say winter kill also then with the off the river info and swampy. It looked exactly like other areas I have seen with winter kill. The DNR could do nothing anyways.


----------



## ready2fish (Apr 2, 2009)

MEL said:


> Wow, do me a favor and tell the guy that he sounds like a piece of crap.
> Doesn't mean that you cant call the DNR right? Massive fish kill and no dnr is called


it would be my choice either!

I don't see him much since he's are sales person but i do know he is a great guy and a avid hunter with great respect for the outdoors.

I don't think i would say he is a piece of ****.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ice Scratcher said:


> Fabner1,
> 
> Just read your quote on your sig, nice!
> 
> ...


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

131north said:


> So I guess that confirms several of the posts suspecting winter kill. Swampy area, shallow water*, dying vegetation*, no oxygen*.
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> (*potentially)


 
agreed


----------

